# يعلن قسم الثقافي مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي...



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة
*
نعلن عن بدء مسابقة اسبوعية لاحسن خبر ثقافي وعلمي..
* 
الشروط المتبعة ليصبح العضو مستحقا الربح هي ما يلي..

1ا)ان يكون الموضوع باللغة النحوية ليفهمها الجميع..

2)ان يرافق الموضوع رابط من اماكن محترمة وان لا تكون دينية؟؟؟..

3) الافضلية للمواضيع المختصرة المعبرة..

بما معناه ان نوصل الخبر الصحيح ولو مختصر حتى لا يمل القاريء

4) يبقى اسم الرابح لمدة اسبوع بعدها يحل مكانه الرابح الجديد..

5)اكيد سيحصل الرابح على ما يلي...

1- ربح معنوي اولاً..
2- تصميم هو يختاره مهما كان...
3- موضوع تهنئة  يدخل الاعضاء  لتهنئته لمدة اسبوع
4- تثبيت موضوعه وبقائه بين المواضيع المهمة
تقييم من مشرفي القسم..
===============
طريقة الفوز 
نختار اهم ثلاث مواضيع بعناية ومن ثم يحصل استفتاء
من قبل  كل اعضاء  المنتدى على احسن موضوع ينال اعجابهم


كل موضوع لا يحوز على رابط المصدر لن يدخل  المسابقة..



ملاحظة :
للذين يحبون الاشتراك ولا يملكون مصادر للمواضيع الثقافية
نستطيع مساعدتهم بأعطائهم بروابط يأخذوا منها ما يريدون..





التوقيع  مشرفي القسم
 
*جيييييييييييلان..........................  كليمووووووووووووو





*


----------



## tasoni queena (16 يوليو 2010)

ايه الافكار الحلوة دى​ 
شكرااااااا كليموووو - جيللان

يللا المسابقة هتبدأ امتى ؟؟؟ هههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2010)

*فكره جميله ومفيده جدااا

تسلم افكاركم استاذ كليم وجيلان

وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ايه الافكار الحلوة دى​
> شكرااااااا كليموووو - جيللان
> 
> يللا المسابقة هتبدأ امتى ؟؟؟ هههههه​



انطلقت
يلا على خيرة الله


----------



## kalimooo (16 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره جميله ومفيده جدااا
> 
> تسلم افكاركم استاذ كليم وجيلان
> 
> وربنا يباركم​*



الله يخليك اخي مايكل

دائما السباق 

لتلقف الخبر

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (16 يوليو 2010)

افكار جميلة ومفيدة جدااااااا
مرسي لتعبكم كليمو & جيلان​


----------



## اني بل (16 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يخليك لينا حتى تتحفنا بأفكارك النيرة يا كليموووو
موفقين وحلوووة المسابقة وعندي ثقة رح تعجب الكثييرين
ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (16 يوليو 2010)

_يسوع يكون معكم ويقويكم كليمو_
_ويبارك عملكم ومجهودكم الرائع انت وجيلان_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (16 يوليو 2010)

_افكار راائعة جداااااا 

يسوع يبارككم و يبارك اعمالكم _​


----------



## christin (16 يوليو 2010)

*افكار جميلة 
الرب يبارككم ​*


----------



## dodo jojo (16 يوليو 2010)

ماشى انا هشترك المسابقه هتبتدى من امتى؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا أحبائى ( كليمو * جيلان ) فكره جميله 


​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> افكار جميلة ومفيدة جدااااااا​
> 
> مرسي لتعبكم كليمو & جيلان


 
*العفو يا حببيتى ومنتظرين مواضيعكم الرائعة الى هنختار منها الموضوع الفائز*




اني بل قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا حتى تتحفنا بأفكارك النيرة يا كليموووو
> موفقين وحلوووة المسابقة وعندي ثقة رح تعجب الكثييرين
> ربنا يباركك


 
*يعيش كليمووو ههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا عسل ومستنيين مشاركاتك الحلوة*





salvation قال:


> _يسوع يكون معكم ويقويكم كليمو_
> _ويبارك عملكم ومجهودكم الرائع انت وجيلان_​


 
*ويباركك يا سلفيشن الطيب*
*ميرسى جدا على التشجيع*





اكليل الشوك قال:


> _افكار راائعة جداااااا _​
> 
> _يسوع يبارككم و يبارك اعمالكم _​


 
*الروعة فى مرورك*
*ميرسى جداا*






christin قال:


> *افكار جميلة ​​*
> _*الرب يبارككم *_​


 
*شكرا كرستين وعايزيينك تشتركى*



dodo jojo قال:


> ماشى انا هشترك المسابقه هتبتدى من امتى؟؟


 

*ابتدت بالفعل يعنى اى موضوع اى عضو هينزله من اليوم يعتبر داخل ضمن المنافسة*




النهيسى قال:


> شكرا أحبائى ( كليمو * جيهان ) فكره جميله ​​
> 
> ​




*جيلان انا نوت جيهان هههههههههه*
*بس كل الى يطلع منك كويس طبعا يا استاذ النهيشى شكرا جداا*
​


----------



## dodo jojo (16 يوليو 2010)

دى موضوعى...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2244766#post2244766


----------



## أَمَة (16 يوليو 2010)

يا سلام على الأفكار الشبابية المبدعة
والتشجيع

أقترح على جيلان وكليمو أن يتولا إدارة شؤون الموظفين
 في شركة منتوجات لتحفيزهم على زيادة انتاجهم
فلديكم المواهب التحفيزية.
​


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> دى موضوعى...
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2244766#post2244766


 

*دايما مجهودك رائع يا جوجو*
*لكن عشن نريح المشتركين اكتر .. مش شرط يضعوا اللينكات هنا *
*سننتقى المواضيع من بين المواضيع الجديدة بالقسم وسيكون موضوعك هذا واحداً منهم*
*تمام يا دودو .. المسيح يبارك خدمتك الرائعة*


----------



## جيلان (16 يوليو 2010)

أمة قال:


> يا سلام على الأفكار الشبابية المبدعة​
> 
> 
> والتشجيع​
> ...


 

*طب قوليلى هرد اقول ايه بعد الكلام الجميل ده غير بحبك جداا يا اغلى امة*
*دايما عباراتك المشجعة بتحفزنا اكتر واكتر*
*شكرا حبيبتى امة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يوليو 2010)

> ان يكون الموضوع باللغة النحوية ليفهمها الجميع..


 
ههههههههه لغتي ضاربه


----------



## tamav maria (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جيلان ------------ كلميو
بس امتي اخر ميعاد للمسابقه


----------



## +bent el malek+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة خالص *
*ميرسى كليمو ميرسى جيلان *
*ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

الملكة العراقية






​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

اني بل




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

تونى




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

كريستين




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

دودووووووووو




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

اخي النهيسى




​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *طب قوليلى هرد اقول ايه بعد الكلام الجميل ده غير بحبك جداا يا اغلى امة*
> *دايما عباراتك المشجعة بتحفزنا اكتر واكتر*
> *شكرا حبيبتى امة*





ردي بدي يا زميلة

مافيش غير كدة

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

ينفع الواحد يشترك باكتر من موضوع ؟؟​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ههههههههه لغتي ضاربه




ما هو مش من عندك الكلام..

المفروض الموضوع يكون منقول هنا

انما ليس من منتديات

 من المواقع المختصة


----------



## نفرتاري (17 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى لتعبكم وافكاركم الجميلة
ربنا معاكم
كليمو و جيلان*


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ينفع الواحد يشترك باكتر من موضوع ؟؟​




يس كل يوم موضوعين

الاجمل ها ناخدوه

لو في اجمل

طبعاً


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *ميرسى لتعبكم وافكاركم الجميلة
> ربنا معاكم
> كليمو و جيلان*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يوليو 2010)

افكاركم يا جيلان انتى وكليمو افكار حلوه كتيره عايزه اخد درس عنكم فى الافكار

عن جد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> افكاركم يا جيلان انتى وكليمو افكار حلوه كتيره عايزه اخد درس عنكم فى الافكار
> 
> عن جد ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم








​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا جيلان ------------ كلميو
> بس امتي اخر ميعاد للمسابقه


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

مانا مانا


----------



## dodo jojo (17 يوليو 2010)

ماشى ياجيلى شكرا....انا هحط مواضيع كتيره فى الملتقى...واختاروا اوكى


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*
مش اكتر من موضوعين كل يوم

يا دودو*


----------



## tamav maria (17 يوليو 2010)

فكره رائعه

جيلان -------كليمو


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا جيلان ------------ كلميو
> بس امتي اخر ميعاد للمسابقه


 
القصد بالمسابقة اننا من بين المواضيع الى هتنزل فى القسم خلال الاسبوع هنختار موضوع منهم يكون الافضل فى نهاية كل اسبوع
يعنى المسابقة مستمرة على طول





netta قال:


> كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر !!!​
> 
> 1​
> تبدأ عملية (الليزك ) بوضع المشرط الإلكتروني على العين وتثبيته بدقة​
> ...


 

*بصى الموضوع تنزليه بشكله العادى بالقسم وليس بهذا الموضوع واحنا هنلف ونختار*


----------



## Nemo (17 يوليو 2010)

ايه الافكار الجميلة دى يا كليمو انت وجيلان
ربنا يبارك فى تفكيركو
ميرسى كتييييييييييير


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

Nemo

مشكوووووورة يا نيمو 

الرب يبارك حياتك





​


----------



## HappyButterfly (17 يوليو 2010)

*فكرة روعة اوى

دايما لكم افكار جامدة كدة 

ميرسى كليمو وجيلان


*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

*نورتِ يا ديدي
شدي حيلك*


----------



## happy angel (17 يوليو 2010)

*افكار جميلة جدااا ومفيدة جدااااااا

تسلم افكاركم كليموووو وجيلان

ربنا يفرح قلبكم*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يوليو 2010)

الله يخليكي يا ملاك المنتدى

الرب يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (19 يوليو 2010)

اكيد كليمو


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يوليو 2010)

*فكرة جميلة ومفيدة جدااااااا
مرسي لتعبكم كليمو و جيلان

​*


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *فكرة جميلة ومفيدة جدااااااا​*
> *مرسي لتعبكم كليمو و جيلان*​


 
*العفو مونيكا ويارب دايما منورانا بمواضيعك الرائعة*


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *افكار جميلة جدااا ومفيدة جدااااااا*​
> 
> *تسلم افكاركم كليموووو وجيلان*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبكم*​


 

*منورة يا امى الجميلة ميرسى على تشجيعك جدااا*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## dodo jojo (2 أغسطس 2010)

ماشى المسابقه التانيه هتبتدى امتى؟؟؟


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> ماشى المسابقه التانيه هتبتدى امتى؟؟؟


 

*جارى البحث عن احسن ثلاث مواضيع فى هذا الاسبوع *
*كل مسابقة تبدأ من نهاية الاستفتاء الذى يسبقها*
*يعنى ماشية المسابقة عادى يا دودو*


----------

